# In the PINK!



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Just a few pics of Cosy in a Chloebella dress 
[attachment=46259:Cosydec08_1.jpg]
Her favorite pose.  (I have lots of these poses)
[attachment=46258:Cosypinkdress.jpg]
I don't think her mustache is ever going to lay down again :HistericalSmiley: 
[attachment=46260:Cosyeats.jpg]
THanks for lookin'


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*woahhh look at that BOWL!!!!! either cosy it tiny...or she has a MASSIVE bowl.

either way, she looks stunnig, that little princess :wub: :wub: *


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: She is gorgeous Brit!!!!!
What a little fluff ball  Jodi makes the most beautiful clothes, great quality..
Happy New Year Sweet Cosy :wub: :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Cosy looks adorable! I, too, was shocked by that bowl! 

Happy New Year! What a beautiful baby you have :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL I guess the bowl is 3 inches high and she's 7 1/2 inches tall (from the shoulder)
I let both Toy and Cosy eat from the same bowl since they don't eat at the same times.
It works well for them and I don't have to fill the bowl every 20 minutes. LOL!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwww after a long tiring day....boy that Cosy sure made it special and bright..she's a beauty :wub: 



QUOTE (Cosy @ Dec 31 2008, 05:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696452


> Just a few pics of Cosy in a Chloebella dress
> [attachment=46259:Cosydec08_1.jpg]
> Her favorite pose.  (I have lots of these poses)
> [attachment=46258:Cosypinkdress.jpg]
> ...


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Cosy's color is definitely pink. She is absolutely precious!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

*SIGH* She's just beautiful, Brit. Give her a kiss at midnight from me and Bonnie. (Toy, too!)


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

We LOVE Cosy, and that dress is to die for beautiful on her. :wub: :wub: We just have regular old stainless bowls at our house. Lucky girls you have! Thanks for sharing, Brit. Happy NEW YEAR!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Cosy would look adorable in any color but I must say that pink looks great and that's a beautiful dress. I love Cosy :wub: 
Happy New Year!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cosy sure is "pretty in pink!" :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Aw, Cosy :wub: - you look so pretty in pink! Or in anything. Or in nothing. Happy New Year to you and your mom!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks, gals! My daughter came home with that bowl set about a year ago 
and I had to laugh because
they were big, but she insisted it was very girlish and they needed them.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She's beautiful in her pink dress :wub: :wub:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:wub: Miss Cosy is pretty in ANY color. 







Joy


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

*sigh* Cosy is just too adorable for words!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Cute as can be and pink is her color. Love the big bowl.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What a dollbaby!!!! She is just too cute for words..........and she winks at me everytime I see her avatar!!!! You go little Cosy!!!!!


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

Pretty in pink!! :wub:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I just love pretty little Cosy :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, how adorable!! This picture is just the cutest ever!


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Cosy is soooooo adorable!!! :wub: Her cute little face makes me want to pick her up and give her hugs and kisses, I especially love the last picture! She looks like she has a big ol grin on her face! Happy New year! :celebrate - fireworks: :Sooo cute:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

She looks simply gorgeous....as always. :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Can I unwrap that beautiful pink package and have the contents. Sooooo cute!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She is such a beauty. :wub:


----------



## nici thompson (Dec 7, 2008)

She is so adorable... :wub:


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Aww. There are never enough pictures of the adorable Miss Cosy. The really cool thing about that dog bowl is its dual purpose. If Cosy gets sleepy after she eats, she can curl up in the dog bowl for a little nap. :wub:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:wub: she is so cute :wub: and by the look on her face, she sure hears it alot


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Cosy is such a Doll!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Awww Brit, Cosy really is a doll, so beautiful. And I laughed and laughed about the last photo and your comment. Mr Wookie's does that same thing so often, I have so many photos of his "stach" up.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's taking forever for her mustache to grow out after the evil groomer shaved the top of her
muzzle off. My poor baby! LOL Actually, she could care less, but I do!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh too stinkin' cute!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Cosy :wub: is so adorably cute in her pretty hot pink dress.I love that color,Hannah has a hot pink harness.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww Cosy is jsut a little doll.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

What a gorgeous dress! And I rarely ever see Gigi's eyes because mustache never lays down either!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Happy New Year! What a beautiful baby :wub: jo


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww, Cosy has the be one of the cuuutest malts ever! :wub:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

awwww, Cosy certainly is pretty in pink :wub:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Cosy is so cute a precious :wub:. I love the dress too!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you again, for all :tender: the kind comments. Cosy sends nose licks


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, dear, she is just too precious. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I just love her face! :wub: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm just now seeing this thread. 

Cosy is sooooo sweet. I love her :wub: 

The dress is amazingly beautiful on Cosy. Love it!!!

I must say, it certainly put a smile on my face.


----------



## LilPosh (Aug 1, 2008)

She is adorable! I love the dress!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Cosy looks like the cutest lil pink present!!! :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

She's as adorable as ever!!! :wub:


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

Precious!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

She's darling!! Thank you for asking me to make her this dress, the color looks fantastic on her and I always enjoy seeing her pictures!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Oh, Brit!! Cosy is just stunning!! That bright pink is such a wonderful color on her! Jodi does do beautiful work!! I just got back from Turks, I am just seeing this post now!! What a great set of pics to come home to!! Happy New year to you and yours! x0x0x N


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

How cute does Cosy always look! She is such a little show stopper!


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Awwww Brit, miss Cosy is just adorable in her little pink dress.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

cute pics brit... love that dress AND the bowl!! :wub:


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

That's one beautiful dress for one beautiful princess :wub: :wub: :wub: She's so pretty!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks, again, for all the nice words for Cosy and her pretty pink dress.
I love that pink too! :tender:


----------

